# It has color! So...



## Tom S. Figueiredo (Sep 1, 2011)

Now that you've got a *full-color Kindle*, are you planning to buy more *Kindle Picture Books* for you and your children?


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I downloaded two samples for my grandson. Both were in landscape format and hard for my eyes to read. Does anyone know if all children's books are that way or are just the samples? I want to get some books for him. He loves playing on the Fire!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

I've picked up more than a few books for my crew.  I love having a selection of books on hand whenever we have time to kill.  I've had no issues reading the ones I've chosen so far.  Some allow you to tap on the text to enlarge the words.  I began collecting children's ebooks when we were planning a 2 hour train trip.  We really enjoyed that trip.  

We homeschool. I'm starting yo find the instant gratification of ebooks very handy.  My boys can ask a question or express an interest in something and moments later we are immersed in a book on that topic.  How cool is that!


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

It makes me wish I had children to purchase them for!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Nah.  Maybe for me, but not for the grandkids...


Betsy


----------



## BlondeStylus (Jan 28, 2011)

I have a grandson about to turn 2.  I'm so looking forward to getting books on the Fire (when I get it) 
for him and for me to read to him.  Right now he has ants in his pants.  Hmm... maybe I should get a book
on ants!


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Sme of the favorite kid books here are apps for the iPad! The Monster at the End of this Book is especially awesome for those that loved this book (and it saves my voice from having to do Grover's drama myself! LOL!!).

I would assume that android has similar offerings, so if you are looking for more of an "interactive" type of experience with the books check the app store too. Without checking the name, I believe it is Ocenas Media that does a big chunk too, including the Dr. Suess stuff. We like those too, but Grover beats them all.

As for straight reading, I haven't done a lot of the kids books with pictures because I keep reading they are scans of the pages and like the OP that didn't seem quite what I wanted (even on the bigger iPad screen). The ones we do have in app form have kept the original artwork, but moved the words and added various animations to them. Most also highlight the words as they are read - and some offer the ability for YOU to record yourself doing the reading!

I think this is a growing area, so hopefully we will see some awesomeness in the coming months!


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I've purchased some on the iPad and hope that Oceanhouse brings Dr. Seuss to Android.  They are fantastic on the iPad.  Unfortunately, the quality seems to be entirely up to the publisher as one of my favs-- Go, Dog, Go was horrible.  It was just a scan with the pictures not even stretched to fill the page.

My daughter is keeping her fingers crossed that the selection gets better.  She is getting a fire for my 6yo grandson. He started with the 'tablets for kids' and while she can't spend the $ for an iPad, the Fire is definately in her price range.


----------



## enodice (Jul 29, 2010)

I haven't tried any yet, but expect I will at some point.  I'm confident the Amazon selection will improve over time.  This is an area where the Nook has done well.  Amazon will now be playing a bit of catch up.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Jesslyn said:


> I've purchased some on the iPad and hope that Oceanhouse brings Dr. Seuss to Android. They are fantastic on the iPad. Unfortunately, the quality seems to be entirely up to the publisher as one of my favs-- Go, Dog, Go was horrible. It was just a scan with the pictures not even stretched to fill the page.
> 
> My daughter is keeping her fingers crossed that the selection gets better. She is getting a fire for my 6yo grandson. He started with the 'tablets for kids' and while she can't spend the $ for an iPad, the Fire is definately in her price range.


Oh that is a bummer on Go, Dog, Go  It was MY favorite and I'd hoped they were all awesome. Note to self to not buy that one.

I expect that the selection will greatly improve, I'm almost certain it will!


----------



## Tom S. Figueiredo (Sep 1, 2011)

enodice said:


> I haven't tried any yet, but expect I will at some point. I'm confident the Amazon selection will improve over time. This is an area where the Nook has done well. Amazon will now be playing a bit of catch up.


There's a lot of great Kindle books with full-color illustrations at Amazon. *Throw them into the Fire!*


----------

